# Rome Katana lifetime warranty - what a joke !



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Don't know man. I asked for a binding strap and got it...

Ask for a tracking number. Don't keep waiting.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

jurgised1 said:


> Was happy with Katana bindings until toe buckle got damaged - sign of poor quality ? Let's say it was just me - unlucky guy... But hey, I do have lifetime warranty for my bindings! Good opportunity to check how it works thought myself. Opened ticket in Rome warranty support page and then the fun started. Got first reply just after one week. Warranty guy said that he's going to send a new toe buckle and it should be at my place until next week. Two weeks passed and have received nothing. After two weeks asked where's that toe buckle and got response:
> "I have already sent you a toe buckle. But it seems that you didn't received it. So I'm going to send you another one. This time it'll be on which is trackable. Because the parcel before coudn't be tracked because our local post office doesn't provide tracking"
> What a joke thought myself  And guess what? again two weeks have passed and have nothing. Neither package tracking no. neither new toe buckle.
> Conclusion is quite simple here: Rome lifetime warranty is just a bad joke which does not work in reality, so you might be in a big trouble if something will go wrong with your bindings... Will never ever buy something from Rome again
> If you can - don't buy these bindings


I've received multiple shipments over the years from Rome warranty for various parts, sometimes as fast as 2 days after my request. Sucks you had a bad experience, maybe a problem with your address on your registration? Where are you located, in the US?


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

They just keeping silent and does not respond me anymore.. What else I can do here ?


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

I do live in Europe not US. Glad to hear that at least in US warranty service works... seems in Europe different story.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

you could check at your local post office, see if they have anything for you


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

fraxmental said:


> you could check at your local post office, see if they have anything for you


Oh cmmon... I don't live in the woods  I buy a lot of stuff even from China and have received everything and everytime I've ordered something. They have not shipped me anything but l lying that they did. They cannot even provide the tracking number I've asked for.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I went through rome warrantee a few times and each time they said they would ship something and it arrived a few days later. They have been awesome so far and perhaps your troubles is not with them but with the carrier who is delivering it.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

jurgised1 said:


> Oh cmmon... I don't live in the woods  I buy a lot of stuff even from China and have received everything and everytime I've ordered something. They have not shipped me anything but l lying that they did. They cannot even provide the tracking number I've asked for.


They have absolutely no reason to lie. What are they saying when you ask for a tracking number? How many times have you messaged them? Post up screenshots.


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

jurgised1 said:


> I do live in Europe not US. Glad to hear that at least in US warranty service works... seems in Europe different story.


I live in Europe, asked for parts 3 times, got them every time after couple of days. Excellent service so far.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Responses you 've been getting about post-office not issuing tracking numbers almost sounds like spam. 

Can you send your query to a different (Rome) email ? It may be that you are contacting the local dealer (via Rome central) and that he is a maniac or lazy or whatever.


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Kala said:


> Responses you 've been getting about post-office not issuing tracking numbers almost sounds like spam.
> 
> Can you send your query to a different (Rome) email ? It may be that you are contacting the local dealer (via Rome central) and that he is a maniac or lazy or whatever.


What's that email i should send query to ?


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> They have absolutely no reason to lie. What are they saying when you ask for a tracking number? How many times have you messaged them? Post up screenshots.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Definitely not my experience with Rome USA. If you bump up the urgency to most urgent, I get responses right away. I understand your frustration, but the aggressive tone certainly doesn't help. Send another message and bump up the urgency if you haven't done so already.


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Definitely not my experience with Rome USA. If you bump up the urgency to most urgent, I get responses right away. I understand your frustration, but the aggressive tone certainly doesn't help. Send another message and bump up the urgency if you haven't done so already.


Aggressive tone was just the consequence of waiting toe buckle for whole month and getting nothing.... When it's winter and you have great conditions for snowboarding outside but you can't couse of that damn broken toe buckle u would get mad as I did  For now it seems I will never get that part from Rome warranty service...

Any ideas where to buy spare parts for Katana bindings over the internet? There's no Rome SDS official store in my country.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

fixmybindings.com has lots of spare parts for various bindings. Can't say for sure about Katanas or even if they ship intl. but it's worth a look.


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> fixmybindings.com has lots of spare parts for various bindings. Can't say for sure about Katanas or even if they ship intl. but it's worth a look.


Already checked this website. Seems they haven't got what i need


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok,... Dude... I already know my "Google-Fu sucks, but it took me less than 2 minutes to find this... :shrug:

https://caerboardsports.nl/en/snowb...parts/rome-toe-replacement-ratchet-black.html

-edit-
Seems they got a whole bunch of Rome binding parts here...

https://caerboardsports.nl/en/snowb...g-parts.html?dir=asc&mode=list&order=name&p=5

-2nd edit-

Ffs,... it even looks like it's a UK company. Does the interwebz & google work differently outside of 'Murica??? :blink:


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

jurgised1 said:


> Aggressive tone was just the consequence of waiting toe buckle for whole month and getting nothing.... When it's winter and you have great conditions for snowboarding outside but you can't couse of that damn broken toe buckle u would get mad as I did  For now it seems I will never get that part from Rome warranty service...
> 
> Any ideas where to buy spare parts for Katana bindings over the internet? There's no Rome SDS official store in my country.


Just to confirm, you do have the urgency set as highest priority right?

Unfortunately I don't know where to buy spare Katana toe buckles. If it were the strap I think you could replace it easily, but the buckle might be hard. Can a Burton toe strap be used?


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok,... Dude... I already know my "Google-Fu sucks, but it took me less than 2 minutes to find this... :shrug:
> 
> https://caerboardsports.nl/en/snowb...parts/rome-toe-replacement-ratchet-black.html
> 
> ...


My one from Katana looks different:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jurgised1 said:


> My one from Katana looks different:


Yeah,..! And the replacement buckle I got at the ski shop looked *nothing* like the Burton buckle it was replacing,...

...But it Worked just the same!! :facepalm3:

Call, email them, whatever,.. all they can do is tell you it will or wont work. But since they _seem_ to deal in spare parts for Rome? They just might be able to get you what you need, or point you to someone who can!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

jurgised1 said:


> My one from Katana looks different:


https://caerboardsports.nl/en/snowb...parts/rome-toe-replacement-ratchet-black.html

This is the newer version which matches my Katana.


----------



## jurgised1 (Mar 16, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Just to confirm, you do have the urgency set as highest priority right?


Priority of the ticket was: High - Shredding Next Week
Now have change it to: Urgent - Shredding this week...HELP!
 We'll c if it will have some effect


----------



## CanOfRockstar (Jan 27, 2018)

I've submitted 3 warranty tickets over the span of my ownership of the rome bindings. The first 2 went super smooth and I got what I needed right away. This last one recently I got the shittiest reply from the tech and he also asked me for proof of purchase which I provided when I registered my bindings. I sent the pictures and proof of purchase and still no reply, even changed the priority to urgent since the california skies have dumped a bunch of snow, still no reply. IDK why the inconsistency but its really given me a bitter taste about it since Ive bought 3 other pairs of rome bindings for family and friends. better yet they dont provide any sort of phone number where you can call them and speak to a real person.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

CanOfRockstar said:


> I've submitted 3 warranty tickets over the span of my ownership of the rome bindings. The first 2 went super smooth and I got what I needed right away. This last one recently I got the shittiest reply from the tech and he also asked me for proof of purchase which I provided when I registered my bindings. I sent the pictures and proof of purchase and still no reply, even changed the priority to urgent since the california skies have dumped a bunch of snow, still no reply. IDK why the inconsistency but its really given me a bitter taste about it since Ive bought 3 other pairs of rome bindings for family and friends. better yet they dont provide any sort of phone number where you can call them and speak to a real person.


time to take it to social media, tag em on instagram on a picture of the email reply, might have better luck lol


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Be patient. Brands typically have 1 person per region handling warranty requests, if you're lucky. Rome may only have 1 or 2 for the whole US. That's a lot of stuff to keep track of. Send a reminder, be polite. It will get you far further than blasting them on social media. Which people think has more power than it does. A shitty comment on social media can A. be deleted if they care to, and B. the scroll is real. People might see it, but it wont have any lasting impact. Frankly it just makes you look like a whiner and most people will assume you screwed something up, not them. Use the proper channels first, and remember that a positive attitude will get you miles and kilometers further than throwing a bitchfit.

For the OP:

This is almost 2 years old now, but this needs saying for anyone that stumbles on this nonsense.

That sure as shit doesn't look like "normal use damage". That part of the buckle is not easy to bend and as far bent as it is screams you caught it on something.

The lifetime warranty is a manufacture defect warranty. Not a no questions asked I broke something replacement. LEARN THE DIFFERENCE. So for starters they aren't under any obligation to replace it. The fact that they offered should be appreciated.

After his second response to you, you waited a whopping 14hrs to respond with a schoolgirl bitchfit. If I was that warranty guy, guess what, I wouldn't send you anything either.

You don't know what happened in transit. You don't know what their process was. Mail gets fucked up sometimes. It's not the always the senders fault.

You were an entitled little shit and here's the kicker; Rome does not, has not, and will not need your business to survive and as many people as you influence not to buy them because of your arrogant shitty point of view, I'll influence 1000x that many to buy them cause the brand is rad, the bindings are sick, the boards are sick, and now I know the boots are sick. Get wrecked.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@Nivek - consider me influenced. Mine should be here tomorrow. YIPPIE KI YAY!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Just read the OP, dude definitely comes off as a cunt, or a skier


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a pair of Targas I got second hand from an instructor friend that must have over 200 days on them by now. I've done 2 separate replacement parts requests that were handled quickly and easily, my second one was for a snapped toe strap connector that died on a -30° day. I politely asked if they could send me 1x toe connector and ladder and 1x ankle connector and ladder to keep on hand incase it happened again (being the 2nd time this had happened on cold days, suspect a bad batch of plastic) and when it turned up they'd put in 2x of everything for me. 

In my experience awesome customer support, and fantastic bindings as a whole. I've just purchased the new 2020 Katanas based off that experience, and some input from Niveks review. That newer beefier highback really does make them a shockingly versatile binding and I hope to get 200+ days out of them as well. First snowboarding product I've paid full retail for in years, and I was happy to do it.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

It took me years to get Katana parts. I have 3 pair all of which broke and sat out the rest of the season. 
Excellent bindings. 
Poor durability
Terrible customer service. 
I moved on and will never go back.


----------



## CanOfRockstar (Jan 27, 2018)

16gkid said:


> time to take it to social media, tag em on instagram on a picture of the email reply, might have better luck lol


That might work to get the end result but its just not how I operate... Plus i was able to make an adjustment on my bindings and make the issues null.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

PSA: I will buy any salvageable L/XL DoD's or Targas, or M/L Katanas if you're fed up with Rome bindings and want to sell them to me cheap. Not sure what massive cliff jumps you're all stomping to break these bindings but if the parts are replaceable I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

drblast said:


> PSA: I will buy any salvageable L/XL DoD's or Targas, or M/L Katanas if you're fed up with Rome bindings and want to sell them to me cheap. Not sure what massive cliff jumps you're all stomping to break these bindings but if the parts are replaceable I'll take them off your hands.


And I'll take your knees after you send him your bindings because apparently you're bionic.

But no the first thing I think any time I see a customer service or warranty company complaint thread I instantly go what kind of crazy Karen do we have here and 9 out of 10 times that's exactly what it turns out to be. Help they didn't respond in 5 seconds, why did my stuff break after I lit it on fire and dropped it off a cliff, why can't you send me free things


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

drblast said:


> Not sure what massive cliff jumps you're all stomping to break these bindings


I used to think the same thing, but sometimes it can just be a freak accident, I exploded a set of now drive baseplates last year at park city going down a powder run, there must have a been a stash of fake snow by a snowgun because as soon as I passed the gun it was like my snowboard had brakes on it and I went tumbling and had this weird sensation of my foot being free, sure enough front binding literally broke in half, had to walk about 600 feet down to the base , but Now warranty was pretty amazing, they had the parts meet me at my next stop in South tahoe 2 days later and all was well again.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Katanas arrived. I can’t see how these things could possibly be considered poor quality lol


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve got Katanas and gonna test them this week. They seem to be top quality bindings, the materials feel premium. The only thing I’m afraid of are these reports about them shredding your boots. We’ll see, gonna be extra cautious inspecting my Tacticals 10 US in Katanas L/XL.


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’ve got Katanas and gonna test them this week. They seem to be top quality bindings, the materials feel premium. The only thing I’m afraid of are these reports about them shredding your boots. We’ll see, gonna be extra cautious inspecting my Tacticals 10 US in Katanas L/XL.


I have the exact same boot in the exact same binding...... no issues at all!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

drblast said:


> PSA: I will buy any salvageable L/XL DoD's or Targas, or M/L Katanas if you're fed up with Rome bindings and want to sell them to me cheap. *Not sure what massive cliff jumps you're all stomping to break these bindings *but if the parts are replaceable I'll take them off your hands.


No cliff jumps. But I mangled a Burton buckle when unbuckling I lost my balance & stepped on the strap. ??‍♂

Can't warranty against "Clumsy Fuck!" Lol



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Katanas arrived. I can’t see how these things could possibly be considered poor quality lol


My Katanas appear to be quality goods as well.




Yeahti87 said:


> I’ve got Katanas and gonna test them this week. They seem to be top quality bindings, the materials feel premium. The only thing I’m afraid of are these reports about them shredding your boots. We’ll see, gonna be extra cautious inspecting my Tacticals 10 US in Katanas L/XL.


Hmnnn,.. I ride a 32 Binary Boa boot in a size 10 also, but my Katanas are a medium.

I haven't had any boot wear issues with those bindings. I _DO_ have some boot heel rash from my Cartels that will require some addressing. ??‍♂


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

So 4 days in Katanas and 2 days in Falcors so far. No issues with Katanas L/XL, no boot tear (Tacticals 10 US). Not the lightest (my Fluxes and Falcors are lighter) but I rate them 9/10 so far. The only issue is the plastic strap that you put into the buckles, if you are careless strapping in it leaves the guide and gets stuck so you need to push it back to that plastic guide. They could harden the plastic there so the strap cannot get pushed out of it. That toe cap feels crappy soft but works very well. I had no urge to overtighten it at all. The ankle strap at the top of the boot gives a really nice response, they handled my Mercury and wide Arche very well. Happy with the purchase. They feel like 6,5, 7/10 flex but with that ankle strap setting they feel like 8,5/10 response. I need to give Falcors a few more days on but so far they feel kind of obsolate to me.


----------

